# Fun With Used Airways



## TTLWHKR (Mar 13, 2005)

187

Fun With Used Airways


Make long slender ice cubes for those hot summer nights. 
Wear one each of 5 different sizes on the fingers of both hands and pretend to be Freddy Krueger next Halloween. 
You've heard of tin can phones...how about orapharngeal phones? 
Tie or otherwise bind 5 together, drill holes through one side only and pretend to be the Pied Piper. 
On your next suicide call, glue 2 to the victim's head to resemble horns...Tell the coroner the devil made him do it! 
Conversational swizzle sticks! 
Sell them as gag reflex testers. 
They make really neat bubble blowers...Ask the kids! 
Give one to a hard of hearing patient and tell them it's a new kind of hearing aid. 
One Word...Teethers!


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Mar 13 2005, 03:28 AM
> * Make long slender ice cubes for those hot summer nights.
> *


 
Ummm and what exactly do you do with those????   





LMAO, Phunny stuff


----------



## CodeSurfer (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+Mar 13 2005, 11:32 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ Mar 13 2005, 11:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Blueeighty8_@Mar 13 2005, 03:28 AM
> * Make long slender ice cubes for those hot summer nights.
> *



Ummm and what exactly do you do with those????   





LMAO, Phunny stuff   [/b][/quote]
 Someones mind is in the gutter


----------



## Wingnut (Mar 13, 2005)

Nu uhh.... Not me...


----------

